
Microsoft reveals plans for new Web-based Outlook features - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/microsoft-plans-to-add-gmail-like-predictive-text-to-outlook-for-the-web/
======
OnlyOneCannolo
So when are we going to get an Outlook calendar widget for Android that shows
the whole month?

~~~
def8cefe
Have you tried Nine?

[https://www.9folders.com/en/index.html](https://www.9folders.com/en/index.html)

Best Exchange/O365 mail client I've found for Android. Has a month calendar
widget as well.

~~~
OnlyOneCannolo
Thank you for the suggestion. There are plenty of third party options, but I'm
still really hoping for something official. It's weird that Microsoft goes as
far as to make an Android launcher but not a month calendar view.

~~~
coffeeling
I'm far more bothered by the insane waste of real estate in the calendar
module's single day view. I just about get 9:00-17:30 which feels a bit
claustrophobic for a view that's supposed to give an overview of the entire
day.

Outlook's own 3 days at once view shows 9:00-19:30 which is much better,
nevermind Google's single day view which manages 9:00-22:00

For some strange reason, the single day view and 3-day view in Outlook have
different UIs, Google's 3-day and week views are just the day view squished as
it should be.

The landscape mode week view in Outlook is a similar disaster, giving coverage
from 9:00 to 12:30 again wasting a small city's worth of screen real estate on
the all day view. Week view in Google Calendar manages 9:00 to 15:00 turned
sideways.

Outlook has to include the bottom bar for module switching because of how the
app's setup, but as far as the controls at the top go, MS could really stand
to steal from Google. The more shamelessly, the better.

